# Best places to buy?



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

While it seems like a good thing to rescue a betta fish from a bad store, like Wal-Mart, I imagine that it's actually bad for the bigger picture, because it increases that store's demand for them, so they just order more and that leads to more suffering fish.

Wal-Mart seems pretty bad, Petsmart doesn't seem much better. So where would you guys say is a good place for someone to obtain a new fishy companion?


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never seen a pet store that taken better care of their bettas than petsmart.


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

So the only choice is to feed the Petsmart suffering machine?


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

I wouldn't exactly call it a suffering machine. The water has a stress romoving chemical. Bigger cups than other store. Only downside is, even with the big cups its way to small. You want to get good fish that grow up in larger facilities, and you dont want to feed a "suffering machine" go to aqua bid. but there bettas average $10, plus shipping. Really nice one go for more. (Like the HM that just went for $501 )


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the best place to get healthy and well-cared for bettas is a local breeder. Most petstores keep them in pretty bad shape, although there are the ones that look after their fish.


----------



## flib (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm generally more interested in purchasing a fish for his personality, rather than his gorgeous colors, which is why I think it's important to purchase one that grew up in a good environment.
Is there like a breeder database website or something like that?


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Then try to find a local breeder.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr. Vampire and Martinismommy are both breeders and on this forum.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Also Martinsmommy , 1fish2fish and Beat2020 are breeders.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Irish Dancing Man said:


> I've never seen a pet store that taken better care of their bettas than petsmart.


I think it really comes down to the individual stores and the people working there. I drive across town to petco rather than go 5 minutes to petsmart, because their cups are much cleaner and the fish healthier. that and the lady in charge of the fish section actually seems to know what she's talking about and has a few bettas of her own


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got 2 babies from 1fish2fish and they are the cutest little things! I love them and I'm so glad I got them.


----------

